# Need Help Reinstalling Moboot



## DirtyHands (Oct 13, 2011)

My Touchpad was updated to 3.0.4 so I'm trying to reinstall moboot, I followed the directions below but all I get is a blank command window. If I close the window the HP logo pops up on my touch pad and I have to hold down the power and center button to restart.Can anyone tell me what I could be doing wrong?
Connect your TouchPad to a PC and tap the icon to enter USB Drive mode.
Create a directory on the TouchPad called "cminstall" (without quotes).
Copy the moboot_0.3.3.zip file to the cminstall directory.
Exit USB drive mode.
Restart your TouchPad from the Device Info app in the Settings panel.
Hold the Volume Up button as your device reboots.
Once you see a big USB icon on the TouchPad, you're ready for the next step.
Open a terminal and navigate to the folder on your computer where you've already installed Palm Novacom (and make sure the ACMEInstaller file is in the same directory).
Type the following (without quotes) and hit enter: "novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller"


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

Watch this video for help:






As Alpha 3 is out why don't you try to start from there, just follow the instructions in the video and replace the Alpha 2 file with Alpha 3, rest is all same.


----------



## DirtyHands (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks, I forgot to put a space in the commad


----------



## joshoid (Jul 28, 2011)

After the 3.0.4 update could you still see touchpad root through usb? All I can seem to access are Android files....


----------

